
Stop Spreading C**p at my $HOME - hauleth
https://hauleth.dev/post/stop-spreading-crap-at-my-home/
======
bspammer
Fascinating to learn that the entire concept of dotfiles in Unix was an
accidental result of a lazy implementation of hiding the . and .. files in the
output of ls.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20180827160401/plus.google.com/+...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180827160401/plus.google.com/+RobPikeTheHuman/posts/R58WgWwN9jp)

------
0xdeadb00f
I found this neat little repo that gives some tips for decluttering $HOME:
[https://github.com/vizs/declutter-home](https://github.com/vizs/declutter-
home)

I've employed some of them myself, managed to get the total number of
files+dirs in $HOME down to around 18. Sadly I expect that number to rise as I
install more programs.

Some dotfiles, like ~/.dbus cannot be changed because the path is hardcoded.
Which makes me very sad

------
gccxsse
Do you really need to censor "crap"?

~~~
jraph
I don't think there is a need for redacting crap, and shit or fuck neither for
that matter. It's not like we did not recognize these words anyway. So we
fully get their intent and their meaning and we are just decorating their
writing or their sound. I don't get the point.

If they are deemed offensive, TVs and newsletters should avoid their use and
formulate differently in the first place.

